# Standing figures.



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

So are the tricks to get you're figures to stand up and stay were you place them?








Thanks
Sean


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Drill small hole in thier foot and put a small rod in so they can be stuck in the ground...........


----------



## Kristine (Mar 13, 2010)

often times, a small clear plastic base works.. On some of the older "star wars" action figures they used to have holes in their feet for little plastic nubs on various surfaces.. the concept has been also been used by Bachmann figures.. Otherwise I understand that woodland scenic’s has a rubber cement like glue that’s supposed to stay tacky so that you can reposition your figures.. 

With regards to diorama’s I’ve done in the past each of the figures had their own base and or was glued down using white glue. There are some draw backs to using white glue but generally speaking it worked well for what I was doing.. 

With my current diorama’s I’m opting for no bases and permanently attaching the figures to their locations.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

As Nick says, "Drill small hole in their foot and put a small rod in so they can be stuck in the ground..........." 

Rod


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. 
Brass rod , nail , should I worry if the nail rusts?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 03 Oct 2010 04:03 PM 
O.K. 
Brass rod , nail , should I worry if the nail rusts? 

You'll be dead and gone by then................. Nail rusts out.


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I just cut up pieces of a wire hanger and shove up the figure. Sometimes I think that if they could talk, they would STRENUOUSLY object to my placement point...


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Double sided tape.....

Craig


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use brass rods through a foot. Allows for easy removal for winter storage. 

In cars, I use screws not glue. Never had a figure come loose using a small screw!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put a little brass rod in a foot. 

At the botanic, they use hot melt glue to glue a copper wire to the base. Breaks off all the time.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well not to worry about rusting out as I use plastic rod. Later RJD


----------



## kappy (Oct 6, 2010)

Standing up on soil or foam I like brass rod inserted in a small hole drilled in the foot at the heel 
Standing on a platform or moving train I like drilling a bigger hole with a iron nail glued in it and a magnet attached to the bottom of the platform or deck of the train. The small earth magnets you get at ACE work great.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I drill a small hole up into the bottom of one foot, sometimes both. Then I can insert a thin brass rod for mounting in areas of soil. However most of the time my figures are on sidewalks, platforms or rocks, so for that I use little bits of sticky, rubbery stuff for mounting posters.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By smcgill on 03 Oct 2010 03:02 PM 
So are the tricks to get you're figures to stand up and stay were you place them?








Thanks
Sean

They've answered the stand up part... the stay part sometimes requires an electric fence, liquid deterrents, and/or shooting all the neighborhood squirrels, starlings, and stray cats


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 29 Nov 2010 11:59 AM 

and/or shooting all the neighborhood squirrels, starlings, and stray cats 
Add pack rats (bushy-tailed woodrat) to that list. We have lots of them judging by how many I've caught over the years. And they really like to take little things form the layout if not properly stored away overnight









That's real pack rats, not hoarding people


----------

